# Last Supper



## Hoot (Apr 22, 2011)

Not sure if this is the proper place for this thread. I ran across an interesting article about what may or may not have been served at the Last Supper.
I do not wish to have this turn into a religious discussion.  But, I was wondering if there is anyone here who may have some insight on ancient food traditions for that part of the world at that time.
Here is a link to the article I read.
Last Supper Menu - Jesus's Last Supper - Delish.com
Maybe this will turn into a very interesting topic.
What do y'all think about this?


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 22, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 22, 2011)

it is interesting, but outside of bread and wine, anything else is speculation. you can't even use any version of a bible as a source since they were written many, many years later.

the best way to go would be to try to accurately research what poor people would have had at a seder at that time, which would be nearly impossible since the facts of such would have been influenced by the change in time over 2 millenia.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 22, 2011)

buckytom said:


> it is interesting, but outside of bread and wine, anything else is speculation. you can't even use any version of a bible as a source since they were written many, many years later.
> 
> the best way to go would be to try to accurately research what poor people would have had at a seder at that time, which would be nearly impossible since the facts of such would have been influenced by the change in time over 2 millenia.


Yep. They as much as said so in the article, but they were determined to get an article out of it.  It is an interesting topic though, but since the food was not the focus, no one wrote it down.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 22, 2011)

wouldn't you have loved to be there to see what they ate?

oh yeah, and to meet jesus too, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm sure there had to be some sort of Cheese, sheep or goat?


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 22, 2011)

buckytom said:


> wouldn't you have loved to be there to see what they ate?
> 
> oh yeah, and to meet jesus too, lol.


Yep!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2011)

Let's see, Thursday is payday so they probably ordered take-out.  What else would you expect a dozen or so guys out on their own for the evening to do.

They probably ordered from JFC (Jerusalem Fried Couscous).  With sides of hummus and pita.  Toss in the special black olives stuffed with goat cheese and you're done.


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe they just had bread and wine. That is all that is mentioned.

Josie
AKA Tha Preachers Wife


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2011)

Unleavened bread, likely made with ground Amaranth or Millet.


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 22, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Unleavened bread, likely made with ground Amaranth or Millet.


 
Sounds reasonable to me.

Josie


----------



## AnnieDrews (Apr 22, 2011)

Interesting topic, thanks for starting the thread.

I saw this the other day and it may apply here. I don't think the Last Supper is specifically mentioned, but it is interesting to read.

http://www.beliefnet.com/Health/Healthy-Living/10-Foods-and-Drinks-Jesus-Likely-Consumed.aspx


Olives and olive oil are mentioned and I would think they very well could have been part of the meal.

*ETA*: I found this in the article: *"The “sop” used to dip bread in during the Last Supper may have been or contained olive oil."*

Read more: http://www.beliefnet.com/Health/Hea...-Jesus-Likely-Consumed.aspx?p=5#ixzz1KHOiOXSL


----------



## buckytom (Apr 22, 2011)

we need the rabbi that consults for the history channel for this one.


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 22, 2011)

One could not dip unleavened bread (matzah) into olive oil, it would run right off it.....not soak in


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 22, 2011)

Fish was a very important food source in that region, and in that time period.  I would think that dried or smoked fish would have been easily obtained. Put that together with unleavened bread, and some wine and you have a meal.

Of course this is pure speculation.  And Andy, I love your answer.  It made me grin.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## AnnieDrews (Apr 22, 2011)

Ella-I don't know the science of dipping unleavened bread. Just repeating what the article stated.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 22, 2011)

Here ya go. I Googled it 

*What was served in Jesus' last supper?*​ 
*In: *Christianity, New Testament, Last Supper [Edit categories] ​ 
Passover FoodTotalRecipeSearch.com


Search Hundreds of Passover Recipes Get 1000s of Recipes in One Toolbar
Ads ​



[Improve] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Answer *​ 
You get somewhat of a clue when Jesus gives the disciples communion. They had wine and unleavened bread (without yeast).​ 
As this was a Passover _Seder_ meal observance, the following would have been served, as a minimum:​ 
_Matzah_ - unleavened bread.​ 
Wine​ 
_Maror and Chazeret_ - two sorts of various bitter herbs....possibilities include lettuce, endive, pepper grass,or watercress.​ 
_Karpas_ - a vegetable dipped in salt water and vinegar.​ 
_Z'roar_ - roasted lamb shank.​ 







Read more: Answers.com - What was served in Jesus' last supper​​


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2011)

Most likely a very rough red wine, closer to vinegar, being more affordable and accessible.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 22, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Unleavened bread, likely made with ground Amaranth or Millet.


So, it sounds like they were the first to eat gluten free! 

This is interesting.  There is a book out which is half history and half recipes, speculating how people ate at that time.  I never bought it but skimming through it at Chapters was very interesting.  If I can remember the title I will post it in this thread.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 22, 2011)

Very interesting reading indeed....AND the links within the article.  I've personally concluded (which really means nothing), that there's no reason to believe this holy night would have been anything other than a typical Seder of the time.  Leonardo DiVinci seemed to think they ate eels and oranges, as after the 1997 restoration of the painting it seems to have  revealed images of plates of grilled eel with orange slices. Keep in mind he was an Italian, likely to have been influenced by his favorite foods.  It would be highly unlikely that Jesus would have eaten eel as eel is not Kosher.


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 22, 2011)

Storage foods would have figured prominently in the diet of that time.  Apples, nuts, and grains would have been staples.

.40


----------



## Hoot (Apr 22, 2011)

This is quite interesting. I had read some internet articles about what may have been served. I was wondering if someone here might have some personal insight from a parent or grandparent, or family tradition of the Passover meal or other occasion of Jewish or Israeli heritage that might be indicative of a typical supper of that time. Perhaps it is too confusing because I always thought it was the Passover but, apparently, it was before the Passover that the Last Supper occurred. I do find it all very interesting. It would be something if Simcha Jacobovici would do a show on this. Maybe he has and I just haven't seen it.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 22, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Very interesting reading indeed....AND the links within the article.  I've personally concluded (which really means nothing), that there's no reason to believe this holy night would have been anything other than a typical Seder of the time.  Leonardo DiVinci seemed to think they ate eels and oranges, as after the 1997 restoration of the painting it seems to have  revealed images of plates of grilled eel with orange slices. Keep in mind he was an Italian, likely to have been influenced by his favorite foods.  It would be highly unlikely that Jesus would have eaten eel as eel is not Kosher.


As the article mentioned, DiVinci probably just included eel because that was something he ate. Likely, since Peruvian paintings included guinea pigs in the meal.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 22, 2011)

> As the article mentioned, DiVinci probably just included eel because that was something he ate.


I guess my point is, it sounds pretty odd that he didn't have a clue that eel is not Kosher.  You'd think Leo could have done some homework. 
Leo, Leo, Leo. 

Nor are Guinea Pigs for that matter.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Apr 22, 2011)

Hoot said:


> This is quite interesting. I had read some internet articles about what may have been served. I was wondering if someone here might have some personal insight from a parent or grandparent, or family tradition of the Passover meal or other occasion of Jewish or Israeli heritage that might be indicative of a typical supper of that time. Perhaps it is too confusing because I always thought it was the Passover but, apparently, it was before the Passover that the Last Supper occurred. I do find it all very interesting. It would be something if Simcha Jacobovici would do a show on this. Maybe he has and I just haven't seen it.


 
Here is a very interesting article that addresses some of the questions in your post. I believe the actual article was written in 2001, but has some great info that I was not aware of.

Was the Last Supper a Passover Seder - InterfaithFamily.com


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 22, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I guess my point is, it sounds pretty odd that he didn't have a clue that eel is not Kosher.  You'd think Leo could have done some homework.
> Leo, Leo, Leo.
> 
> Nor are Guinea Pigs for that matter.


Oh I know! I agree completely.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 23, 2011)

i'll be they had a few figs for dessert.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 23, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I guess my point is, it sounds pretty odd that he didn't have a clue that eel is not Kosher.  You'd think Leo could have done some homework.
> Leo, Leo, Leo.
> 
> Nor are Guinea Pigs for that matter.




This is actually surprising.  DaVinci was scrupulous with details, researching elements of his art to ensure accurate representation.  

He went as far as dissecting human cadavers so he could study the skeleton and musculature to ensure his renderings of the human body were correct.


----------

